
What can Wikipedia learn from the Iliad? (The sociology of wiki management) - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/05/what_can_wikipe.html
======
whacked_new
I like how you put a historical perspective on a modern day innovation. But a
(history) question.

Iliad was a collaboration... have more information? First time I read that. I
always thought Iliad was especially amazing because Homer conceived it all in
his head and later had it transcribed. Since in that sense Homer's genius is
unparalleled it wouldn't make sense to have corrections here and there. Nobody
would ever know what brilliance would've been in Bach's Unfinished symphony,
so what was present already would've probably been left unaltered.

And in terms of collaboration, wasn't the Bible a better example?

